# ipad et stockage usb



## kiou (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un ipad sans trop me renseigner sur le stockage et me trouve  un peu embété. Je souhaiterai mettre une clès usb avec toute une  arborescence de cours. J'ai vu des topic ou l'on dit de prendre  l'adaptateur d'appareil photo mais ceux ci concerne l ipad 2... Et ce  que cela marche sur le 3 .

Sinon en attendant j'utilise Dropbox mais on accede aux fichiers que  lorsqu'il y a du reseau : pas moyen de tous les charger d'un coup sur la  machine a moins de les mettre un par un en favoris.... grrrrrr

Existe t'il d'autres solutions ( a part acheter un DD de 32g  flash a 100 euros.hihihi)merci..


----------



## RdADesigner (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour ,

Il te faudra Jailbreaker ton ipad pour arriver a tes fin  

Voila un tuto bien sympa pour lire une Disque Dur Externe sur Ipad 

http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-3617-tutoriel-connecter-et-utiliser-un-disque-dur-externe-sur-lipad

Ou tant qu'a faire débourser une somme importante dans ce boitier plus qu&#8217;intéressant  

http://www.vipad.fr/post/Un-disque-dur-directement-connectable-%C3%A0-l-iPad


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Août 2012)

hors jailbreak, point de salut... L'usb, c'est comme la disquette: dépassé... Dropbox ou Hubic sont bien plus pratique, sûre... et bon marché!


----------



## kiou (13 Août 2012)

super, merci, j'vais essayer de voir avec hubic, la vache !! 25 giga de stockage gratuit !!! mais quel diable se cache derrière cet espace!?!!

Avec hubic y'a moyen de transferer 4giga de données sur son ipad (pour pouvoir les consulter quand il n'y a pas de reseau...)
idem avec dropbox ( sans forcement mettre en favori chaque fichier un par un?)
merci


----------



## lineakd (13 Août 2012)

@kiou, et si tu installé tous les cours sur l'ipad dans l'application goodreader.


----------



## kiou (13 Août 2012)

yes bonne idée ça y est je l'ai chopé, mais comment transferer tout les fichiers  d'un coup , j'ai beaucoup de fichiers (avec arborescence )et ça va être laborieux de le mettre un  par uns.... une astuce ou ploufff!!!merci


----------



## lineakd (13 Août 2012)

@kiou, dépend du poids de tes fichiers. La compression serait peut être une bonne idée. Après voir aussi le débit de ton réseau et si tu as un ordi. Avec goodreader, tu peux transférer des fichiers en wifi en passant par un simple navigateur. Ou encore en passant par iTunes. Tu peux aussi te servir de GoodReaderUSB et bien d'autres solutions.


----------



## kiou (13 Août 2012)

Les fichiers ne sont pas lourds (1 a 2 mo ) , par contre ils sont classés dans une multitude de dossiers et de sous dossiers, c'est cette arborescence que je souhaiterait conserver tout en chargant d'un coup  dans goodreader (par itune ou par wiffi) toutes les données, 

quand ont va dans i tune pour charger on nous propose de prendre fichier par fichier
... 
Crois tu qu'en compressant un ensemble de dossier , puis en le chargeant dans l'ipad et pour finir en le decompressant ça le ferait?
thxs!!


----------



## lineakd (13 Août 2012)

@kiou, oui, si tu te sers de goodreader.


----------



## kiou (13 Août 2012)

cool, merci, de ce pas je vais essayer...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

Oufffff, tous les cours d'un coup sur l'appareil. C'est super, je vois enfin lintérêt d'avoir un ipad, a vrai dire j'ai eu peur!!!! merci mille fois lineakd pour ce méga tuyau+++


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2012)

sinon, tu les transféré sur hubic via ton ordinateur... un simple copié collé... et tu conservera l'arborescence... Ensuite, tu peut les ouvrir via ton Ipad...


----------

